# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام متخصص امنیت نرم‌‎افزار

## H.Meisamian

شرکت امنیتی فعال در تهران از متخصصین فعال و علاقه‌مند در زمینه آسیب‌پذیری با مشخصات زیر دعوت به همکاری میکند:


•	تسلط بر مفاهیم پایه کشف آسیب‌پذیری و تجربه عملی (فازینگ)
•	تسلط بر مفاهیم پایه آسیب‌پذیری و تهیه اکسپلویت
•	دارا بودن دانش مهندسی معکوس (تحلیل ایستا/پویا)
•	درک کد اسمبلی
•	تجربه برنامه نویسی با C/C++‎
•	روحیه کار تیمی و علاقه به حوزه مربوطه


لطفا رزومه خود را به ایمیل H.Meisamian@gmail.com ارسال نمایید.


با تشکر / میثمیان

----------

